# Que vaut réellement la carte graphique Intel Hd 4000



## hozuki (18 Février 2013)

Bonjours (ou bonsoir),
Je souhaiterais bien m'acheter ce Mac http://www.apple.com/befr/macbook-pro/specs/ mais j'ai entendus que la carte graphique n'étais pas génial. Si je veux faire un peut de jeux 3d, des jeux "simple" style Minecraft, des montages avec after effects et un peut de 3d avec maya est-ce que je saurais faire tourner tous ça ( pas en même temps) assez fluidement ? Je compte me prendre le Macbook Pro 13 pouce I7, 8g de mémoire.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## MacControle (18 Février 2013)

*Salut, je possède un macbook pro fin 2012 avec justement cette carte graphique, que je trouve, plutôt satisfaisante, tout les jeux auquel j'ai voulu jouer ont fonctionné, pas en meilleurs qualité, bien sur, mais ils étaient fluides....Je joue par exemple à Collin McRae Dirt 2, et grâce à des portages à far cry 3 et Skyrim (le 5), et je n'ai jamais eu de problème, il commence juste à chauffer un peux au bout d'une heure ou deux, cela dépends... Après, si tu ne bouge pas beaucoup, et que tu veux vraiment travailler avec des logiciels gourmand pour faire de la vidéo, investi un peux plus pour t'acheter un iMac  

Voilà *


----------



## Madalvée (18 Février 2013)

Si tu as les moyens d'acheter Maya et After effects, tu n'es pas à quelques centaines d'euros près pour prendre une vraie carte graphique parce que c'est clair que ça va coincer.


----------



## kaos (19 Février 2013)

Les cartes graphiques MAC prennent de la ram lorsqu'on ajoute plus de 4 Go / il y a un tableau qui traine sur le net a ce sujet .


J'ai une HD 3000 sur MBP 2011 et lorsque je suis passé à 10 Go de ram, j'ai clairement vu la différence sur les jeux ...

Apres , sur ce qu'elle vaut, cette question n'a dintérêt que lors d'une comparaison avec autre chose ...


----------



## hozuki (19 Février 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Si tu as les moyens d'acheter Maya et After effects, tu n'es pas à quelques centaines d'euros près pour prendre une vraie carte graphique parce que c'est clair que ça va coincer.



Non mais mon frère est dans le graphisme et il a du avoir des réduction étudiant, il a donc su se l'acheter il me "prête" donc d'à clé ( mais chuuut il faut pas le dire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------




MacControle a dit:


> *Après, si tu ne bouge pas beaucoup, et que tu veux vraiment travailler avec des logiciels gourmand pour faire de la vidéo, investi un peux plus pour t'acheter un iMac
> 
> Voilà *


Perso en tant qu'étudiant je voyage quand même beaucoup donc l'iMac se sera plus  tard.


----------



## Babel54 (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que la carte graphique Intel HD 4000 sur un mac mini i7 2.3GHz peut fonctionner avec ce type d'écran LG 29EA93 (résolution 2560x1080) ?
Ou dois-je me résigner à travailler exclusivement sur des résolutions FullHD (1920x1080) ?
Enfin est-elle capable de gérer deux écrans FullHD, l'un branché sur la sortie HDMI et l'autre sur la sortie Thunderbolt ? Aurai-je le même rendu visuel et la même fluidité, en précisant que les deux écrans seront configurés en un seul, ceci pour travailler sur FCPX ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juillet 2013)

Babel54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que la carte graphique Intel HD 4000 sur un mac mini i7 2.3GHz peut fonctionner avec ce type d'écran LG 29EA93 (résolution 2560x1080) ?
> Ou dois-je me résigner à travailler exclusivement sur des résolutions FullHD (1920x1080) ?.



Bonjour, la HD 4000 du mac mini permet de fonctionner jusque en 2560X1600 avec le bon câblage (DVI double liaison ou displayport). Par contre, je ne sais pas si OS X permet d'utiliser un écran 21/9.


----------



## magicworld170 (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai le macbook pro retina 13, je joue aux sims 3 avec 4 addons, Tomb Raider, GTA, F1 2012 sans soucis.


----------



## edd72 (28 Juillet 2013)

magicworld170 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai le macbook pro retina 13, je joue aux sims 3 avec 4 addons, Tomb Raider, GTA, F1 2012 sans soucis.



Donc on peut jouer à des jeux d'il y a 4 ans sans problème.


----------



## spada66 (26 Août 2013)

Babel54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que la carte graphique Intel HD 4000 sur un mac mini i7 2.3GHz peut fonctionner avec ce type d'écran LG 29EA93 (résolution 2560x1080) ?
> Ou dois-je me résigner à travailler exclusivement sur des résolutions FullHD (1920x1080) ?
> ...



bonjour

le mac ne gére pas en natif le 2560x1080 avec le LG 29EA93, par contre j'ai réussi a le faire fonctionner grace au logiciel SwitchResX.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4672999?start=0&tstart=0

j'ai pas réussi du premier coup, mais cela fonctionne (sur un mapro 2009 avec une carte Graphisme  NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 512 Mo) faut redémarrer le mac pour faire prendre en compte la nouvelle résolution). j'ai pas tester sur un mac mini, mais je pense que cela devrait fonctionner aussi.


----------

